# Upgrading HP Laptop (Replacing HDD & RAM)



## nwgilbert (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello,
I have the following laptop and looking to replace the hdd and ram.

HP Laptop Model 15-da0595sa

https://store.hp.com/UKStore/Merch/...12h8AiAdzrMobFpNZDRoCsHgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


I would like to replace the HDD and RAM that are in the laptop from factory with the following:

1. CRUCIAL MX500 2.5 SSD - CT500MX500SSD1

2. KINGSTON 8GB 1Rx8 PC4 - 2666V - SA1 - 11 HP26D4S9S8ME-8 9995624-e53.a00g 8112415-1831


Could someone please let me know if these parts will work okay?



I found the following information online about the hp laptop factory parts (more information can be found at the hp store link above):

About hdd:
1 TB HDD storage

About ram:
Memory	4 GB DDR4-2133 SDRAM (1 x 4 GB)
Memory Note	Transfer rates up to 2133 MT/s.


----------



## nwgilbert (Sep 21, 2018)

bump.

Would appreciate if someone could advise on this. Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Read this: https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c00820047 for your memory ?.
SSD will work, but neither RAM replacement or HD replacement is going to be a picnic on your unit.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Stick to DDR4-2133 SDRAM or order from crucial or directly from HP.


----------

